# Upcoming UKC show in TN



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

UKC WP Morristown, TN March 14th and 15th
TENNESSEE
WORKING DOG ASSOCIATION
MORRISTOWN (I&O) WPULL
Mar 14; Gabriell Lambert (Jamie Conrad backup) WPULL Wheels-A Entries 9-10 am Pull 10:30 am 
Mar 15; Gabriell Lambert (Jamie Conrad backup) WPULL Wheels-A Entries 9-10 am Pull 10:30 am 
DOS $25; Jr. Handler $10; PE $20, $15 2nd entry same owner received by March 7, 2008
EVENT SITE CHANGE 
(From original location of Rosko Valley Farm, Bulls Gap TN. Approx. 1/2 hour) 
Tractor Supply 3480 W Andrew Johnson Hwy 37814; From 804 Bulls Gap, Saint Clair Rd, Go SOUTH on BULLS GAP ST CLAIR RD toward MILL RUN RD. (go 0.9 miles). Turn RIGHT onto MILL RUN RD. (go 0.8 miles) Turn LEFT onto CANEY FORK RD. (go 0.5 miles) CANEY FORK RD becomes E ANDREW JOHNSON HWY/US-11E W. (go 10.6 miles) E ANDREW JOHNSON HWY/US-11E W becomes E 1ST NORTH ST. (go 1.5 miles) Turn SLIGHT RIGHT onto TN-34/W ANDREW JOHNSON HWY. Continue to follow W ANDREW JOHNSON HWY. (go 2.2 miles) End at Tractor Supply. Albums By Jamie Conrad - ImageEvent
Chairperson: Wendy Propst (865) 242-9153 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Dina Davis, 804 Bulls Gap St Clair Rd, Bulls Gap TN 37711 (423) 235-3271 ti[email protected]

UKC WP Athens, TN April 4th and 5th
TENNESSEE
ATHENS TN SDA ASSOCIATION 
NIOTA (O) WPULL
Apr 4; Robert Craig (Troy Brown backup) WPULL Rails-A Entries 8-9:30 am Pull 10 am 
Apr 5; Robert Craig (Troy Brown backup) WPULL Rails-B Entries 8-9:30 am Pull 10 am 
DOS & PE $20 
Athens TN SDA Association, 228 Rayl Lane 37826 (423) 368-8096; From Knoxville, take 75 S. Exit 52 (Athens Mt. Vert) turn right (north) onto Hwy 305, go 4 ½ miles turn left onto Clearwater Road (Hwy 218), go 1 ½ miles, turn left onto 193 (193 is in a curve) Go 1.2 miles, turn right onto Rayl Lane, Driveway is on the right.
Chairperson: Tammy McDonald (931) 952-0274 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Lisa Brown, 167 County Road 179, Decatur TN 37322 (423) 744-7043 [email protected]

UKC WP Athens TN May 22nd - 24th
TENNESSEE
ATHENS TN SDA ASSOCIATION
NIOTA (O) WPULL
May 22; Troy Brown (Robert Craig backup) WPULL Rails-B Entries 8-9:30 am Pull 10 am
May 23; Troy Brown (Robert Craig backup) WPULL Rails-A Entries 8-9:30 am Pull 10 am
May 24; Troy Brown (Robert Craig backup) WPULL Rails-B Entries 8-9:30 am Pull 10 am
DOS & PE $20 received by May 10, 2009
Athens TN SDA Association, 228 Rayl Lane 37826 (423) 368-8096; From Knoxville, take 75 S. Exit 52 (Athens Mt. Vert) turn right (north) onto Hwy 305, go 4 ½ miles turn left onto Clearwater Road (Hwy 218), go 1 ½ miles, turn left onto 193 (193 is in a curve) Go 1.2 miles, turn right onto Rayl Lane, Driveway is on the right.
Chairperson: Tammy McDonald (931) 952-0274 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Lisa Brown, 167 County Road 179, Decatur TN 37322 (423) 744-7043 [email protected]


----------

